# Mon Mac ne se connecte pas à internet, ni en wi-fi, ni en ethernet



## Halcyone69 (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais appel à votre aide car il m'est impossible d'aller sur Internet sur mon MacBook pro 2011 et le problème dure depuis plusieurs jours. La plupart des problèmes de connexion rencontrés sur différents forums concernent généralement soit le wi-fi soit l'Ethernet  et je rencontre les deux problèmes simultanément, depuis n'importe quelle box internet.

Que ce soit avec une connexion Ethernet, wi-fi, et ce depuis ma box ou depuis celle d'un de mes proches, les voyants de connexion dans préférences systèmes sont au vert, donc "connecté", mais il est affiché "aucune connexion réseau" lorsque je tente de me connecter à une adresse Internet sur n'importe lequel de mes navigateurs. Même chose en roaming en USB sur mon iPhone. Mon iPad est mon iPhone ne rencontre aucune difficulté pour se connecter au wi-fi de ma box.

Sur diagnostic réseau, les voyant wi-fi ou ethernet, réglages et réglages réseaux sont verts, en revanche, les voyants FAI, Internet et serveurs sont au rouge.

J'ai effectué les réinitialisations SMC et PRAM sans résultats. Apple hardware test  n'a pas détecté d'éventuels défauts.

 Je remercie d'avance tout ceux qui essaieront de m'apporter une solution !


----------



## Locke (3 Juillet 2017)

Et dans une session Invité, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Halcyone69 (3 Juillet 2017)

Absolument la même chose malheureusement. :/


----------



## usurp (3 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ... il m'est impossible d'aller sur Internet sur mon MacBook pro 2011 et le problème dure depuis plusieurs jours
> ....
> Que ce soit avec une connexion Ethernet, wi-fi, et ce depuis ma box ou depuis celle d'un de mes proches, les voyants de connexion dans préférences systèmes sont au vert, donc "connecté", mais il est affiché "aucune connexion réseau" lorsque je tente de me connecter à une adresse Internet sur n'importe lequel de mes navigateurs.
> ....



Bonjour,

Tu es en DHCP dans tes réglages réseaux ou en adresse IP Fixe?

-usurp-


----------



## lolipale (3 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez aussi vous rendre dans la Bibliothèque, puis SystemConfiguration, sélectionner l'ensemble des fichiers et les glisser dans un dossier sur le bureau.
Redémarrez ensuite.
Attention : l'ensemble de vos réglages réseau seront ré-initialisés


----------



## Halcyone69 (3 Juillet 2017)

usurp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tu es en DHCP dans tes réglages réseaux ou en adresse IP Fixe?
> 
> -usurp-



DHCP! Je testerai la solution de Lolipale ce soir en rentrant, et j'enverrais une photo de ma config réseau si ce n'est pas résolu!


----------



## usurp (3 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> DHCP! Je testerai la solution de Lolipale ce soir en rentrant, et j'enverrais une photo de ma config réseau si ce n'est pas résolu!



Et quelle sont les adresses qui t'ont été alloué (IP, DNS, passerelle) ?


----------



## Halcyone69 (3 Juillet 2017)

Lolipale,  j'ai testé votre solution, mais comme il s'agit de fichiers systèmes, il ne m'est pas possible de les faire glisser sans les copier (donc les fichiers sont toujours à leur place,   c'était bien le but de la manip' ?), j'ai redémarré et le problème persiste.

Je ne peux pas poster de photo depuis l'ipad, les renseignements de connexion sont :

- ip : 192.168.1.23
- masque sous-réseau 255.255.255.0
- routeur 192.168.1.254
- DNS 192.168.1.254
- Domaine de recherche : Lan
- adresse Mac : 10:9a:dd:6b:fa:0a

Par contre je ne sais pas où trouver la passerelle, et je ne sais pas si c'est utile mais j'ai une Bbox.


----------



## daffyb (3 Juillet 2017)

En DNS met 8.8.8.8


----------



## Halcyone69 (3 Juillet 2017)

Ca ne change rien malheureusement, que ce soit en ethernet ou wifi.


----------



## guytoon48 (3 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir,
Et en mettant l'iPhone en partage de connexion, le Mac arrive t-il à s'y connecter?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Juillet 2017)

Salut

As-tu tenté de redémarrer la box ?
Si oui tente de mettre l'adresse suivante dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur : 
216.58.205.99


----------



## Halcyone69 (3 Juillet 2017)

Non j'ai malheureusement la même chose en partage de connexion avec l'iphone, usb ou wifi. J'ai bien sur redémarré la box plus d'une fois, mais le problème provient sans doute plutôt du mac, car je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter à aucune autre box. L'adresse 216.58.205.99 ne marche pas non plus hélas.


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2017)

Qu'as-tu fait pour que ça ne fonctionne plus ? Ajout d'application, bricolage du fichier host ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Juillet 2017)

As-tu installé un anti-virus ou un programme du type Little Snitch?
Que renvoie la commande, depuis le terminal (applications/Utilitaires) :

*ifconfig *


----------



## Halcyone69 (4 Juillet 2017)

Voici l'if config. Je n'ai pas spécialement installé de programme dernièrement, ni bricolé de fichiers, mais je vérifierai quand même ce soir!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Juillet 2017)

Il y a une ligne qui me "gène" dans l'interface localhost (lo0) :
_* inet 127.51.68.120 netmask 0xff000000*_

As-tu configuré un VPN ?
Sinon tu peux tenter la manip décrite ici : https://www.experts-exchange.com/qu...etely-Reset-MACBook-Pro-Network-Settings.html


----------



## Halcyone69 (4 Juillet 2017)

J'ai installé le logiciel Windscribe il y a quelque mois, mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec, et la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé doit remonter à plusieurs semaines. La manip' que tu me conseilles est la même que celle de Lolipale proposée plus haut? Car il m'était impossible de supprimer ces fichiers, le message "mac osx utilise ces fichiers et ne peut les supprimer" apparaissait. Je retenterai quand même ce soir, avec donc un clean PRAM.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> J'ai installé le logiciel Windscribe il y a quelque mois, mais je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec, et la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé doit remonter à plusieurs semaines. La manip' que tu me conseilles est la même que celle de Lolipale proposée plus haut? Car il m'était impossible de supprimer ces fichiers, le message "mac osx utilise ces fichiers et ne peut les supprimer" apparaissait. Je retenterai quand même ce soir, avec donc un clean PRAM.


Donc la piste du VPN à suivre. 
Tente de désinstaller Windscribe en premier, puis de redémarrer ton Mac.


----------



## guytoon48 (4 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,
Peut-être faudrait-il penser à une clean instal avant d'en passer par un mal de tête!...
Sauvegarder documents, photos, vidéos, mails et allons-y
Quel système d'exploitation? Sierra?


----------



## usurp (4 Juillet 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peut-être faudrait-il penser à une clean instal avant d'en passer par un mal de tête!...



Pour moi c'est l'étape ultime . Car ne permet pas d'identifier le problème, juste le résoudre, donc le problème peut revenir si provenant de programme tiers, manip particulière indispensable etc...


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> Lolipale,  j'ai testé votre solution, mais comme il s'agit de fichiers systèmes, il ne m'est pas possible de les faire glisser sans les copier (donc les fichiers sont toujours à leur place,   c'était bien le but de la manip' ?), j'ai redémarré et le problème persiste.
> .



Il faut sortir ces fichiers de leur emplacement d'origine puis redémarrer le Mac. 
Juste les copier sur le Bureau ne sert à rien!

Donc maintenant qu'une copie (de sauvegarde) est sur le Bureau , supprimer les originaux et redémarrer.


----------



## Halcyone69 (4 Juillet 2017)

Il m'avait semblé ^^. Mais il ne m'était pas possible de les supprimer. Je retenterai néammoins ce soir, en désinstallant également windscribe. 

Est il possible que le problème soit en fait d'ordre matériel ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2017)

Très peu probable. Le wifi et l'ethernet étant 2 choses bien différentes. 
Pour t'en assurer il te suffit de démarrer sur la partition recovery, aller dans le menu pour avoir accès à Safari et aller sur Google par exemple.


----------



## Halcyone69 (4 Juillet 2017)

Et bien il ne me reste plus qu'à féliciter chaleureusement Jeanjd63 et sa vénérable sagesse, et à remercier tous les autres intervenants! Et ce depuis mon Macbook sur lequel je suis dorénavant reconnecté!

J'ai directement supprimé WindScribe, et redémarré en mode recovery, où tout fonctionnait. Simple redémarrage, et finalement connexion sans problème! Le problème venait donc de WindScribe.

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que l'IFconfig est la même, sauf la fin, ou un bloc de donnée a été ajouté.

Encore un grand merci à tous!


----------



## Locke (4 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> Le problème venait donc de WindScribe.


Ce n'est pas la première fois que le problème vient de ce logiciel. Comme anti PUBS installe donc uBlock... https://www.ublock.org ...et installe un autre VPN plus performant.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la première fois que le problème vient de ce logiciel. Comme anti PUBS installe donc uBlock... https://www.ublock.org ...et installe un autre VPN plus performant.


Et pan. Deux thunes dans l' bastringue.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> Et bien il ne me reste plus qu'à féliciter chaleureusement Jeanjd63 et sa vénérable sagesse, et à remercier tous les autres intervenants! Et ce depuis mon Macbook sur lequel je suis dorénavant reconnecté!
> 
> J'ai directement supprimé WindScribe, et redémarré en mode recovery, où tout fonctionnait. Simple redémarrage, et finalement connexion sans problème! Le problème venait donc de WindScribe.
> 
> ...



Dans le même ordre d'idées que ci-dessus, peux-tu faire un rapport Etrecheck et mettre les résultats entre balises Codes :





Ceci afin de vérifier s'il ne traine pas qq saletés.


----------



## Halcyone69 (7 Juillet 2017)

```
EtreCheck version : 3.1.3 (337)
Rapport créé le 2017-07-07 22:27:
La vitesse : Inférieure à la moyenne

Cliquez sur les liens [L’aide] pour l’assistance avec les produits non-Apple.
Cliquez sur les liens [Les détails] pour plus d'informations sur cette ligne.

Problème : Pas de problème - seulement la vérification

Les informations matérielles : ⓘ
    MacBook Pro (13 pouces, début 2011)
    [Les caractéristiques techniques] - [Le guide de l’utilisateur] - [Garantie & service]
    MacBook Pro - modèle : MacBookPro8,1
    1 2,3 GHz Intel Core i5 (i5-2415M) CPU: 2-core
    8 GB RAM Extensible - [Instructions]
        BANK 0/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
        BANK 1/DIMM0
            4 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
    Bluetooth: Obsolète - Handoff/Airdrop2 non disponible
    Wireless:  en1: 802.11 a/b/g/n
    La batterie : Santé = À remplacer de suite - Comptage de cycles = 1010

Les informations vidéo : ⓘ
    Intel HD Graphics 3000
        Color LCD 1280 x 800
        DELL 1908WFP 1440 x 900 @ 60 Hz

Les logiciel du système : ⓘ
    macOS Sierra  10.12.5 (16F73) - Temps depuis le démarrage : environ 3 jours

Les informations des disques : ⓘ
    M4-CT512M4SSD2 disk0 : (512,11 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Non)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        EFI (disk0s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo
        Dooky VII (disk0s2) /  [Startup] : 484.49 Go (13.78 Go libre) (Faible !)
        Recovery HD (disk0s3) <non monté>  [Restauration] : 650 Mo
        Untitled (disk0s4) /Volumes/Untitled  : 26.76 Go (17.30 Go libre)

    Hitachi HTS545032B9A302 disk1 : (320,07 GB) (Rotational)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        EFI (disk1s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo
        Dooky V (disk1s2) /Volumes/Dooky V  : 319.73 Go (223.03 Go libre)

Les informations USB : ⓘ
    Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver
    Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)
    Apple Inc. Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
    Apple Inc. BRCM2070 Hub
        Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller

Les informations Thunderbolt : ⓘ
    Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Les fichiers de configuration : ⓘ
    /etc/hosts - Nombre : 104

Le gatekeeper : ⓘ
    Mac App Store et développeurs identifiés

Les fichiers inconnus : ⓘ
    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.Aimersoft.KeepVidMusicHelper.plist
        ~/Library/Application Support/KeepVid_Music/KeepVid Music Helper.app
    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.bookingcominstaller.utility.runner.plist
        /bin/sh -c open "/Applications/booking.app"
    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.bookingcominstaller.utility.uninstaller.plist
        /bin/sh -c python "/Users/halcyonings/Library/Application Support/com.bookingcominstaller.utility/uninstall.py"
    ~/Library/LaunchAgents/com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist
        ~/Library/Dropbox/DropboxMacUpdate.app/Contents/MacOS/DropboxMacUpdate -check periodic
    4 fichiers inconnus trouvés. [Vérifier ces fichiers]

Les extensions du noyau : ⓘ
        /Library/Application Support/LogMeIn/drivers
    [engagé]    com.logmein.driver.LogMeInSoundDriver (4.1.7185 - 2016-10-23) [Aide]

        /Library/Application Support/Roxio
    [désengagé]    com.roxio.TDIXController (2.0 - 2014-07-07) [Aide]

        /Library/Extensions
    [engagé]    com.3dconnexion.driver (10.4.4 - SDK 10.10 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxDrv (3.2.4 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetAdp (3.2.4 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxNetFlt (3.2.4 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    org.virtualbox.kext.VBoxUSB (3.2.4 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]

        /Library/Extensions/3Dconnexion.kext/Contents/PlugIns
    [désengagé]    com.3dconnexion.virtual.driver (10.4.4 - 2017-03-03) [Aide]

        /System/Library/Extensions
    [désengagé]    com.ShapeServices.driver.HSAudioDevice (1.0.0d1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.elgato.driver.DontMatchAfaTech (1.1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.elgato.driver.DontMatchCinergy450 (1.1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.elgato.driver.DontMatchCinergyXS (1.1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.elgato.driver.DontMatchEmpia (1.1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.elgato.driver.DontMatchVoyager (1.1 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.roxio.BluRaySupport (1.1.6 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [engagé]    info.ennowelbers.framebuffer (1.0 - SDK 10.2 - 2017-07-04) [Aide]

Les éléments de démarrage : ⓘ
    VirtualBox : Chemin : /Library/StartupItems/VirtualBox
    Les éléments de démarrage ne fonctionne plus dans OS X Yosemite ou ultérieur

Les agents de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [désengagé]    7 tâches d’Apple
    [engagé]    170 tâches d’Apple
    [en marche]    96 tâches d’Apple
    [interrompu]    9 tâches d’Apple
    9 processus interrompus par manque de mémoire

Les daemons de lancement systèmes : ⓘ
    [échec]    com.apple.spindump.plist (2017-04-29)
    [désengagé]    40 tâches d’Apple
    [engagé]    171 tâches d’Apple
    [en marche]    98 tâches d’Apple
    [interrompu]    7 tâches d’Apple
    7 processus interrompus par manque de mémoire

Les agents de lancement : ⓘ
    [désengagé]    com.adobe.AAM.Updater-1.0.plist (2016-10-30) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (2017-01-14) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.adobe.AdobeCreativeCloud.plist (2016-10-30) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.divx.dms.agent.plist (2017-07-07) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.converter.plist (2017-05-23)
    [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.player.plist (2017-05-23)
    [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.preferences.plist (2017-05-23)
    [engagé]    com.divx.update.agent.plist (2017-07-07) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.epson.eventmanager.agent.plist (2012-05-08) [Aide] - /Applications/Epson Software/Event Manager.app/Contents/Resources/Assistants/Event Manager/EEventManager.app/Contents/MacOS/EEventManager : Logiciel non trouvé
    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.agent.plist (2017-03-29) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.logmein.logmeingui.plist (2016-10-23) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.logmein.logmeinguiagent.plist (2016-10-23) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.logmein.logmeinguiagentatlogin.plist (2016-10-23) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist (2017-05-24) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.paragon.updater.plist (2014-07-10) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer.plist (2016-07-19) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer_desktop.plist (2016-07-19) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    net.culater.SIMBL.Agent.plist (2014-03-26) [Aide]

Les daemons de lancements : ⓘ
    [engagé]    com.3dconnexion.nlserverIPalias.plist (2017-04-29)
    [en marche]    com.aaa.windscribe.OVPNHelper.plist (2016-11-06) [Aide]
    [échec]    com.aaa.windscribe.firewall_on.plist (2017-07-04)
    [engagé]    com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (2017-01-14) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (2017-01-14) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.adobe.adobeupdatedaemon.plist (2016-10-30) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.adobe.agsservice.plist (2017-05-30) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (2017-06-15) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.avatron.airconnect.daemon.plist (2014-12-10) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.fernlightning.fseventer.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.google.keystone.daemon.plist (2017-04-18) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.logmein.logmeinserver.plist (2016-10-23) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.logmein.raupdate.plist (2015-01-23) [Aide] - /Library/Application Support/LogMeIn/update/raupdate : Logiciel non trouvé
    [engagé]    com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (2016-09-06) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.microsoft.office.licensing.helper.plist (2010-08-31) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (2017-03-15) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.teamviewer.Helper.plist (2016-05-02) [Aide]
    [désengagé]    com.teamviewer.teamviewer_service.plist (2016-07-19) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.tunnelbear.mac.tbeard.plist (2016-04-26) [Aide]
    [en marche]    hdjsd.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]
    [engagé]    org.cindori.AuthHelper.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]

Les agents de lancement pour l’utilisateur : ⓘ
    [échec]    com.Aimersoft.KeepVidMusicHelper.plist (2016-11-28) [Aide]
    [engagé]    com.bookingcominstaller.utility.runner.plist (2017-07-07)
    [engagé]    com.bookingcominstaller.utility.uninstaller.plist (2017-07-07)
    [engagé]    com.dropbox.DropboxMacUpdate.agent.plist (2017-07-04) [Aide]
    [en marche]    com.spotify.webhelper.plist (2017-07-04) [Aide]

Les éléments Ouverture : ⓘ
    Spotmote    Application Hidden  (2014-10-14)
        (/Applications/Spotmote.app)
    Moniteur d’activité    Application Hidden  (2017-05-23)
        (/Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor.app)
    YouControlTunesEngine    Application   (2012-03-09)
        (/Applications/You Control Tunes.app/Contents/MacOS/YouControlTunesEngine.app)
    Mail    Application   (2017-05-23)
        (/Applications/Mail.app)
    ClipTwin    Application Hidden
        (~/Library/PreferencePanes/ClipTwin_1_1.prefPane/Contents/Resources/ClipTwin.app)
    Dropbox    Application Hidden  (2017-07-04)
        (/Applications/Dropbox.app)
    Shazam    Application Hidden  (2016-12-15)
        (/Applications/Shazam.app)
    Notes    Application   (2017-05-23)
        (/Applications/Notes.app)
    3DconnexionHelper    Application   (2017-07-04)
        (/Library/PreferencePanes/3Dconnexion.prefPane/Contents/Resources/3DconnexionHelper.app)

Les plug-ins internets : ⓘ
    DirectorShockwave : 11.5.9r620 (2011-02-03) [Aide]
    nplastpass : 3.2.41 - SDK 10.11 (2016-02-24) [Aide]
    Google Earth Web Plug-in : 7.1 (2013-10-07) [Aide]
    VLC Plugin : 2.2.2 (2016-05-06) [Aide]
    AdobeAAMDetect : 3.0.0.0 - SDK 10.9 (2016-10-30) [Aide]
    FlashPlayer-10.6 : 26.0.0.131 - SDK 10.9 (2017-06-16) [Aide]
    AdobePDFViewerNPAPI : 17.009.20044 - SDK 10.11 (2017-04-13) [Aide]
    DivX Web Player : 3.8.3.423 - SDK 10.10 (2017-05-23) [Aide]
    QuickTime Plugin : 7.7.3 (2017-05-23)
    Flash Player : 26.0.0.131 - SDK 10.9 (2017-06-16) [Aide]
    iPhotoPhotocast : 7.0 - SDK 10.7 (2012-04-03)
    NP_2020Player_IKEA : 5.0.7.0 (2011-04-02) [Aide]
    AdobePDFViewer : 17.009.20044 - SDK 10.11 (2017-04-13) [Aide]
    SharePointBrowserPlugin : 14.3.4 - SDK 10.6 (2013-05-23) [Aide]
    Silverlight : 5.1.41212.0 - SDK 10.6 (2016-05-08) [Aide]
    Scorch : 6.2.0 (2011-05-04) [Aide]
    JavaAppletPlugin : Java 8 Update 131 build 11 (2017-05-24) Vérifier la version


Les panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
    3Dconnexion (2017-07-04) [Aide]
    ClipTwin (2010-04-23) [Aide]
    Flash Player (2017-06-15) [Aide]
    FUSE (2016-10-19) [Aide]
    Java (2017-05-24) [Aide]
    MacFUSE (2008-12-19) [Aide]

Le Time Machine : ⓘ
    Ignorer les fichiers du système : NON
    Sauvegardes mobiles : Désactivé
    Sauvegarde automatique : OUI
    Disques sauvegardés :
        Dooky VII : Taille de disque : 484.49 Go Disque utilisé : 470.71 Go
    Destinations :
        Dooky VI [Local]
        Taille totale : 999.86 Go
        Nombre total de sauvegardes : 11
        Sauvegarde la plus ancienne : 01/11/2016 17:10
        Dernière sauvegarde : 23/04/2017 23:16
        Taille du disque de sauvegarde : Trop petit
            Taille de sauvegarde 999.86 Go > (Disque utilisé 470.71 Go X 3)

L’utilisation du CPU par processus : ⓘ
        87%       PopcornTime
        51%       mds
        45%       ntfs-3g
        10%       Opera
         9%       firefox

L’utilisation de la RAM par processus : ⓘ
    810 Mo        kernel_task
    680 Mo        firefox
    573 Mo        plugin-container
    467 Mo        Opera Helper(8)
    106 Mo        Opera

Les informations de la mémoire virtuelle : ⓘ
    1.20 Go       RAM disponible
    166 Mo        RAM libre
    6.80 Go       RAM utilisé
    1.04 Go       Fichiers en cache
    1.43 Go       Fichier d’échange utilisé

Les informations du diagnostic : ⓘ
    Jul 7, 2017, 10:13:17 PM    /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/spindump_2017-07-07-221317_[expurgé].crash
        /usr/sbin/spindump
    Jul 4, 2017, 10:53:39 PM    ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/SIMBL Agent_2017-07-04-225339_[expurgé].crash
        /Library/ScriptingAdditions/SIMBL.osax/Contents/Resources/SIMBL Agent.app/Contents/MacOS/SIMBL Agent
    Jul 4, 2017, 10:52:13 PM    Auto-examen - succès
    Jul 4, 2017, 10:44:22 PM    ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/3DxNLServer_2017-07-04-224422_[expurgé].crash
        com.3dconnexion.3dxnlserver - /Library/PreferencePanes/3Dconnexion.prefPane/Contents/Resources/3DxNLServer.app/Contents/MacOS/3DxNLServer


[LIST=1]
[*]
```


Voilà 
[/LIST]


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Juillet 2017)

Tu as plein de programmes dont il faudrait vérifier l'utilité et d'anciens pluggins.
Ensuite plus inquiétant ton cp est "mangé" par qq process :
_
L’utilisation du CPU par processus : ⓘ
 87%       PopcornTime
        51%       mds
45%       ntfs-3g
        10%       Opera
         9%       firefox_

Enfin ton disque commence à être particulièrement rempli :

_Les informations des disques : ⓘ
    M4-CT512M4SSD2 disk0 : (512,11 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Non)
    [Afficher le rapport SMART]
        EFI (disk0s1) <non monté>  : 210 Mo
*Dooky VII (disk0s2) /  [Startup] : 484.49 Go (13.78 Go libre) (Faible !)*
        Recovery HD (disk0s3) <non monté>  [Restauration] : 650 Mo
*Untitled (disk0s4) /Volumes/Untitled  : 26.76 Go (17.30 Go libre)*_

 A quoi te sert cette partition ?:
*Untitled (disk0s4) /Volumes/Untitled  : 26.76 Go (17.30 Go libre)*


----------



## Locke (8 Juillet 2017)

Halcyone69 a dit:


> Les informations des disques : ⓘ
> M4-CT512M4SSD2 disk0 : (512,11 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Non)


Le Trim sur le SSD M4 de chez Crucial n'est pas activé !


Halcyone69 a dit:


> [engagé]    org.cindori.AuthHelper.plist (2014-04-01) [Aide]


Tu as installé Trim Enabler, mais il n'est pas activé.

Dans les Agents de lancement, il y a une tonne de process engagés qui mangent de la mémoire...


Halcyone69 a dit:


> [engagé]    com.divx.dms.agent.plist (2017-07-07) [Aide]
> [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.converter.plist (2017-05-23)
> [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.player.plist (2017-05-23)
> [engagé]    com.divx.uninstall.preferences.plist (2017-05-23)
> [engagé]    com.divx.update.agent.plist (2017-07-07) [Aide]


…pour moi DivX mange trop de mémoire ! Si tu ne l'utilises pas très souvent, désinstalle-le, car tu as franchement un manque de mémoire. Mais ce n'est pas le seul !


Halcyone69 a dit:


> [désengagé]    net.culater.*SIMBL*.Agent.plist (2014-03-26) [Aide]


Ne fonctionne que sous Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard. Un peu de lecture… https://www.macg.co/2010/06/des-plantages-avec-safari-50-10053


Halcyone69 a dit:


> La batterie : Santé = À remplacer de suite - Comptage de cycles = 1010


Pense à la changer, car sans prévenir celle-ci peut gonfler et provoquer de gros dégâts, blocage du Trackpad, déformation de la coque, etc.


Halcyone69 a dit:


> [en marche]    com.aaa.windscribe.OVPNHelper.plist (2016-11-06) [Aide]
> [échec]    com.aaa.windscribe.firewall_on.plist (2017-07-04)


Tu es sûr d'avoir désinstaller WindScribe ?


Halcyone69 a dit:


> [engagé]    com.tunnelbear.mac.tbeard.plist (2016-04-26) [Aide]


Tu as changé de VPN en installant TunnelBear, à surveiller vu que tu avais des problèmes avec WindScribe.

Je me demande quel est le bien fondé de certains logiciels comme You Control Tunes, ClipTwin, fernlightning, etc ?


Halcyone69 a dit:


> Les plug-ins internets : ⓘ
> DirectorShockwave : 11.5.9r620 (2011-02-03) [Aide]
> nplastpass : 3.2.41 - SDK 10.11 (2016-02-24) [Aide]
> Google Earth Web Plug-in : 7.1 (2013-10-07) [Aide]
> ...


Ici, c'est la fête d'autant plus que certains plugs-ins sont installés depuis 2011.


Halcyone69 a dit:


> Les panneaux de préférences tiers : ⓘ
> 3Dconnexion (2017-07-04) [Aide]
> ClipTwin (2010-04-23) [Aide]
> Flash Player (2017-06-15) [Aide]
> ...


Fuse et MacFuse, beau doublon, d'autant plus qu'auparavant tu avais installé Paragon NTFS.


Halcyone69 a dit:


> Les informations du diagnostic : ⓘ
> Jul 7, 2017, 10:13:17 PM    /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/spindump_2017-07-07-221317_[expurgé].crash
> /usr/sbin/spindump
> Jul 4, 2017, 10:53:39 PM    ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/SIMBL Agent_2017-07-04-225339_[expurgé].crash
> ...


SIMBL provoque des erreurs ainsi que ta souris en 3D.

Il y a du ménage à faire, car dans le rapport...


Halcyone69 a dit:


> La vitesse : Inférieure à la moyenne


…il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu.

Ceci dit, ton MBP n'a jamais eu de clean install depuis 2011. Oui, il fonctionne mais il est un peu bancal.


----------



## Halcyone69 (11 Juillet 2017)

Merci pour toutes ces remarques! Mes réponses aux questions :

-La partition untitled contient Windows7. 

-J'ai fait un peu de Ménage (Dont divX, Fuse, MacFuse et quelques autres) et j'ai désormais 47 go de libre, par contre la vitesse du disque reste médiocre. J'ai pourtant activé le Trim!

-Je n'ai par contre pas trouvé trace, via des recherches spotlight, de logiciels ou pluggins que vous évoquez comme Paragon NTFS, NTFS 3G, SIMBL, Windscribe... Y a t'il un moyen de les faire ressortir pour que je puisse les effacer?

-You control Tunes me permet de changer de titres via la barre des taches.

-Cliptwin air-copie/colle des éléments ou des liens vers mes idevices.

-Fernlightning, je ne connais pas mais une recherche spotlight renvoie vers le logiciel Fseventer, bizarre car il ne tourne pas si je ne l'ouvre pas normalement.

-Pour la batterie, je vais voir le prix et si il est possible de la changer moi-même.

En tout cas c'est super, mon problème m'aura permis de nettoyer le mac et d'apprendre des trucs !  Merci encore à tous.


----------



## Locke (12 Juillet 2017)

Pour une recherche plus fine de fichiers, il vaut mieux utiliser EasyFind que l'on trouve dans App Store et qui est gratuit.


----------



## Alicedoggo (18 Février 2019)

Bonjour
J'écris à la suite de ce post car j'ai exactement le même problème (macbookpro 2011, ne se connecte plus ni en ethernet ni WiFi, idem en session invitée). Je soupconne une ou plusieurs applications d'en être la cause .malheureusement  les solutions trouvées ici dépassent mes connaissances techniques et j'avoue que je n'arrive même pas à trouver le dossier "systemconfiguration" dans bibliothèque et je n'ai aucune idée de comment réaliser une "if config" ni de comment redémarrer en mode recovery. .. donc je suis un gros bébé de l'informatique en somme mais je vois bien que mon soucis pourrait être résolu de la même façon que Halcyone69. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? J'en ai marre de me faire arnaquer par l'apple store et j'ai trop investi dans cet ordi pour baisser les bras maintenant.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Alicedoggo (19 Février 2019)

Voici mon ifconfig  Est ce que quelqu'un voit une ligne suspecte ? 
merci beaucoup !


----------



## Alicedoggo (19 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pour une recherche plus fine de fichiers, il vaut mieux utiliser EasyFind que l'on trouve dans App Store et qui est gratuit.



Bonsoir, 
désolée de vous embêter avec ça, j'ai posté ci-dessous mon ifconfig pour un probleme vraiment similaire en beaucoup de points, est-ce que éventuellement vous voyez quel logiciel je devrai désinstaller ? 
merci beaucoup,


----------

